# urban chickens uk



## Richy (Aug 26, 2012)

Has anybody any advice as to legality to keeping chickens in suburban back gardens in UK? Not got chickens yet but hoping to if permissable


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

local councils have diffrent rules. but most say the same, if you are keeping hens and not roos then its okay.
however, some deeds have rules about livestock so check that out, also if you live in a council house they will not let you keep livestock in your back garden.
ive set mine up and had no complaints.


----------



## Richy (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks Rob .... I've done all that and it is a private home ... council said on the phone they didn't see any problems and that they would call me back .... that was 2 weeks ago!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

council probably would only ring back if there was a problem. i also let my neighbors know i was getting them. they love them and they are a lot less noisy than they expected.


----------

